# Fishing April 1st - 3rd



## ChattFlier90 (Mar 21, 2016)

Going to be visiting the area and looking to do some fly fishing either from the beach or possibly renting a kayak. Never done any saltwater fishing before but really eager to give it a shot. Already read a bunch of good advice on the forum and just looking for anyone else who might be going out that weekend to do some fishing. I have an 8wt rod that I am hoping will do alright for some near shore fishing. Also, if anyone recommends a place to rent a kayak let me know.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

ChattFlier90 said:


> Going to be visiting the area and looking to do some fly fishing either from the beach or possibly renting a kayak. Never done any saltwater fishing before but really eager to give it a shot. Already read a bunch of good advice on the forum and just looking for anyone else who might be going out that weekend to do some fishing. I have an 8wt rod that I am hoping will do alright for some near shore fishing. Also, if anyone recommends a place to rent a kayak let me know.


If you're interested in getting on some 30 lb. class redfish on the fly (sight casting), get in touch with me via PM. As long as I don't have anything school-related going on during the days that you're here, I'd be happy to get you on some fish man!


----------



## ChattFlier90 (Mar 21, 2016)

Honestly not sure how to PM on here and not sure if I can since I just joined, but you can shoot me an email at [email protected] . Thanks


----------

